# Target = does not price match in store to their online prices



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Stupid, right? At least I thought so... 

I was looking at a 200 LED spool of christmas lights. It's $25 online, and $35 in the store. I went to the desk to get them to match the price and the lady told me that they do not match their prices to their web site's prices. 

Aggravating! I need lights on my tree, now, and for a 12' tree if I replace my incandescents I probably need 1400 - 1600 lights. So that's 7 - 8 packs. $80 more to buy in-store than online :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2011)

Screw them, just don't put lights on the tree!


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Screw them, just don't put lights on the tree!



Yeah, that'll teach them! 

wait... ::???:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2011)

Xmas is still a good 3 weeks away, order them online.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Do they do ship to store or allow immediate pick up in store?  If they do get on your smart phone and order them , and pick them up immediately all as you stand there.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 7, 2011)

Wal-Mart FTW. It's a lot less "French". :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Dec 7, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Wal-Mart FTW. It's a lot less "French". :lol:



Walmart has the same policy about the store not matching internet pricing.  I had that problem buying an iPod Classic 3 years ago.   Walmart online was $25 less than MSRP.   At the store, it was MSRP.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow Nick.  Big issues with Xmas in your household.  Tree dying quickly, no lights for the dead tree.......:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

What was the final outcome so we can put this thread to rest?


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Wow Nick.  Big issues with Xmas in your household.  Tree dying quickly, no lights for the dead tree.......:lol:



It's a disaster area. :roll:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2011)

St. Nick ruined Christmas. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What was the final outcome so we can put this thread to rest?



they didn't have them online to order anymore, and no they don't price match online and in-store, so i ended up paying the extra $10 a reel (x10). It ended up costing $270 or so for christmas lights. But it looks awesome. I'll post a pic when I get the decorations up. 

Friggen holidays! Bah humbug!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

You should get a Costco membership, they had tons of led lights cheap when I was in there the other week.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 8, 2011)

Glenn said:


> St. Nick ruined Christmas. :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> they didn't have them online to order anymore, and no they don't price match online and in-store, so i ended up paying the extra $10 a reel (x10). It ended up costing $270 or so for christmas lights. But it looks awesome. I'll post a pic when I get the decorations up.
> 
> Friggen holidays! Bah humbug!



Why not put up a menorah? 8 lights and you are done.


----------



## hammer (Dec 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> It ended up costing $270 or so for christmas lights.


:blink:


----------



## darent (Dec 8, 2011)

nick  use candles and light that tree up now!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 8, 2011)

darent said:


> nick  use candles and light that tree up now!!



My dad used to use real candles


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 8, 2011)

Nick said:


> My dad used to use real candles



We did that too. Looks real nice ... is real sketchy ...

He still puts them up on the tree, but just doesn't light them anymore.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh Nickmas tree! Oh Nickmas tree! I was to roast marshmellows on thee! 






:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> they didn't have them online to order anymore, and no they don't price match online and in-store, so i ended up paying the extra $10 a reel (x10). It ended up costing *$270 or so for christmas lights*. But it looks awesome. I'll post a pic when I get the decorations up.
> 
> Friggen holidays! Bah humbug!



:blink: For that kind of money they better get you laid...


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

well I used 1600 lights. 8 spools of 200. each spool was $35. That's why I was trying to get the oline price, which was $25 a spool 

But hey, now I have less fire risk, I'm more eco-friendly


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> well I used 1600 lights. 8 spools of 200. each spool was $35. That's why I was trying to get the oline price, which was $25 a spool
> 
> But hey, now I have less fire risk, I'm more eco-friendly



"Eco-friendly" would have been leaving the tree in the ground. And your out over $300.  That would have paid for your ski season!:wink:


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

Eco-er friendly? At least it helps my electric bill. I will probably pay back my investment in as little as 15 - 20 years


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Eco-er friendly? At least it helps my electric bill. I will probably pay back my investment in as little as 15 - 20 years



You heading north this weekend?


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You heading north this weekend?



Sunday is the only option. Saturday is wife's 30th B-day party. 

Chances are I am going to be massively hungover on Sunday. 

I will definitely be up at Wachusett though in the next week to break in the boots


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Sunday is the only option. Saturday is wife's 30th B-day party.
> 
> Chances are I am going to be massively hungover on Sunday.
> 
> I will definitely be up at Wachusett though in the next week to break in the boots



You got new boots? How come I don't recall seeing the thread?


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You got new boots? How come I don't recall seeing the thread?



Haven't started it yet


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Eco-er friendly? At least it helps my electric bill. I will probably pay back my investment in as little as 15 - 20 years



No lights = no power bill.
$300 plus your power savings, invested over the next year would leave you with at least $3.50 by this time next year, which will almost buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> No lights = no power bill.
> $300 plus your power savings, invested over the next year would leave you with at least $3.50 by this time next year, which will almost buy you a cup of coffee.



So, what you're saying is we should all use candles and invest in the company that makes LED Christmas tree lights?


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

well i almost replaced my icicles on my house with LED's. But I literally have 160' of icicles on both levesl of my house and over the garage. Way too much $$$. 

Electric bill in december is usually an extra ~$100 for all the friggen lights i put up.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, what you're saying is we should all use candles and invest in the company that makes LED Christmas tree lights?



Exactly! See, it's that kind of 2nd level thinking that will get you far in this world.
But don't go too long LEDs- with all the extra candle useage, beeswax futures are going to go through the roof.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Exactly! See, it's that kind of 2nd level thinking that will get you far in this world.
> But don't go too long LEDs- with all the extra candle useage, beeswax futures are going to go through the roof.



This is why I love AZ, I learn so much here!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is why I love AZ, I learn so much here!



You know how to make a small fortune?

Start with a large one and short stocks.

You know how to make a large fortune?
Buy something for $1, and sell it for $2. Buy two more for $1, and sell them for $2. Then have a rich aunt die and leave you a lot of money.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> You know how to make a large fortune?
> Buy something for $1, and sell it for $2. Buy two more for $1, and sell them for $2. Then have a rich aunt die and leave you a lot of money.



I've been doing it all wrong, plus I can't find a rich aunt... :-?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



That's pretty awesome!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've been doing it all wrong, plus I can't find a rich aunt... :-?



That's always the hard part.

Uncles are OK, too, but they usually precede the aunts into the great retirement home in the sky.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

tree,  finally done


----------



## Dylan (Dec 16, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why not put up a menorah? 8 lights and you are done.



I'm not Jewish bit heard a radio show about Hannukah today where they said all they do is eat donuts. 

I'm gonna consider conversion. 

Who's in?!!!

:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2011)

Dylan said:


> I'm not Jewish bit heard a radio show about Hannukah today where they said all they do is eat donuts.
> 
> I'm gonna consider conversion.
> 
> ...



I would, but I just converted to Pastafarianism.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> tree,  finally done



Looks good!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you decorate the outside of your house?


----------

